# Martin Archery Delivery Update



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I know that you all are anxious to get your orders, so here is an Update on where we are right now, how we got here, and what we are doing about it. 

I know that the standard answer was “two weeks” and then “two MORE weeks” Then “Two More weeks” This is partially my fault. The design department sent samples out to shooters in November and December for a final evaluation. We thought it was necessary to make some minor changes and final tweaks to the products as reports returned from our staff. These changes caused unforeseen delays that increased the “Two Weeks” to “Two More Weeks”. We could have just released the products and then made inline changes during production, but we decided to take the heat and delay for perfection.

We changed every cam style and introduced two new bows that are wildly popular, so our growth and expansion has come with a few bumps in the road. We have hired new employees, gone to mandatory overtime, we have 5 machine shops (including ours) working 24/7 to fill in production gaps, and are changing the way we process your orders in order to streamline the shipping process and increase quantities shipped. 

Because everything is new, limb sizes changed, string lengths changed, and the entire method of putting together a bow changed. It has taken longer than expected to get into full swing. 

I can tell you this… Now we are rolling. We are shipping piles of bows out a day and are trying our best to fill the earliest orders first. I don’t expect it to take long at our current production rate to catch up with the push and develop a warehouse full of stock product. The new adjustability of our modules have allowed us the flexibility to stock product in the popular configurations in hopes of cutting our order fill time in half. It will not happen next week, but we are furiously working with that goal in mind.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Manditory overtime and team push even involves upper management. Here is Scott (our General Manager) helping out by bagging bows for boxing.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Scott has his work cut out for him today.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

we have them all racked up and ready to go


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

We have tons of target stuff ready for building too.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

the backs of the racks are full too.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Thank you*

GRIV,

Thank you for the response. I know that many will say that you can do this because it is your board, but it takes a big company to let us know what is going on.

I hope the wait is worth it. I want my bow. Please? If Jon or Brad could assemble it, that would be cool.

Arrow


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Heres Justin spraying them up


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

We have Camo flowing through the shop as well. Here is a 10 yard line of triple stacked camo handles


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

We are working the bowshop guys to death. Here is what one of them can do before 9 am


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here's a pile headed out the door right now.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Very cool production line, and thats the reason I wanna get into the bow manufacturing business. That and my imagination runs wild with designs sometimes.


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

That is too cool. Even though I don't have one on order it is neat to see how it works. Thanks for the inside look.


----------



## Adamar (Jan 27, 2004)

Griv:

Do some of the last minute changes and tweaks involve speeding up the Tru Arc cam a bit? I noticed in a previous post, that it was stated that the new Tru Arc cams are faster than the listed speeds on your website.

The 2 bows I am looking at are the Slayr w/ Tru Arc listed at 305 fps and the Cougar III SE w/ Tru Arc listed at 295 fps. 

Do you know what the current IBO speeds for these bows are?

Thanks,
Adamar


----------



## beezaur (Aug 7, 2003)

"but we decided to take the heat and delay for perfection. . ."

GRIV,

No Problem! Choosing delay over on-time delivery of known problems is EXACTLY the kind of theing that made me choose Martin Archery. It is not the best situation for anyone, but I would much rather have years of service with a refined bow than one which was merely tossed out the door.

Scott


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

The GM wrapping bows? Boy, desperate times call for desperate measures, huh? I sure hope he got some training!


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Jon looks a lil overworked..... maybe he needs an assistant?

Note: Will work for bow(s)

haha i wish

Timba


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

Neat pics GRIV! Thanks for the inside look! That looks like FFUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

I live a couple hundred miles due west of you folks GRIV. Like the guys said above, "will work for BOW" Just let me know if you need any help. 

JMAC


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for the update. I agree with the approach of perfecting things and love that you put quality on top of the list. That said, open and honest communication can go a long ways when it comes to customer service. This is great and more of this type of communication on a timely basis would probably do a lot to keep the frustration levels down for those of us who are impatiently waiting for a new bow. 

Now, if mine isn't already in the mail can you have the guys search through those racks for mine and then build and ship it.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Good to see ya got Jon (Vanna White) Eddie working hard, lol
deffinatly need a model with better legs,   hehe 
good to see is all hitting da streets  

KEN


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

GRIV, you need to:

a: gimme a job so i can build my own bow
b: gimme a bow so i dont hafta get a job
c: stop postin pics like those.... now i want another bow besides the 03 SIII i've got on the way....
d: bribe people to stop postin pics of the new martins, especially the Blue Ghost Flames (I gotta have one.... but theres no Martin shop here)

timba


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

After a ten week wait I am really enjoying SHOOTING my new Mathews. 

I was really excited to get the Cougar III but just couldn't watch any more of my season get wasted on "two more weeks????".

As a manufacturers rep I completley understand the time it can take to get a product to market. BUT I also understand the importance of providing the customer with HONEST and ACCURATE information even if it is unpopular. If there had been better information being passed down from Martin it could have changed my mind.

While GRIV may not have seen the above thread we have all got to be kidding ourselves if we believe that SOMEBODY at Martin who owns this site did not see it. 125 posts and it didn't get noticed I'm not buying that or a Martin bow.

Seeing photos of all of the bows does not ease my pain! Big deal I would expect every bow manufacturer has a similar stack of bows but since they are shipping on a regular basis they don't have to come online and show it off. Nice to see but in the end it doesn't really matter.

Henry


----------



## Remmy (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow, what a jerk. 

Pronghorn, I'm glad you are not shooting the same bow as me. You will fit right in with your new bow company. Thats if you don't become dissatisfied with them. At least you can get an "official word" from Hoyt or Martin. Wait until you have a question about Mathews and see which one of them comes on line and gives you an official answer on anything. Good luck with your new brand.


----------



## OREGON1 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Cougar III*

Has anybody gotten a Cougar III with nitrous cams yet? If so....throw us a bone!


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for the update Griv. I did not see any platinum Phantom II's on the racks. Maybe mine is allready boxed up and headed out the door .


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Remmy said:


> *Wow, what a jerk.
> 
> Pronghorn, I'm glad you are not shooting the same bow as me. You will fit right in with your new bow company. Thats if you don't become dissatisfied with them. At least you can get an "official word" from Hoyt or Martin. Wait until you have a question about Mathews and see which one of them comes on line and gives you an official answer on anything. Good luck with your new brand. *


You named that tune in 4 notes Remmy. 

I don't know what people expect, but I know for darn sure you are not going to get any other bow company to be as transparent about their operations and as honest about their setbacks than Martin. It is about Integrity and Martin has it.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

So when will Nov./Dec. orders be arriving?


----------



## DMcGX (Jan 20, 2004)

GRIV, I was wanting to find out what the string and cable lengths are for a SIII with nitrous X cams. Martin said it would have this info out after the ATA show, and still have yet to update their site. I would like to know this soon so I can have them ready for my new bow, when it gets in.
I ordered my bow in the beginning of November, and still have not recieved it. I am know it will be well worth the wait. Keep up the good work at Martin.
Thanks, DMcGX


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

GRIV......good post.

When you guys get caught up, it would really be nice to see the process of building a bow from point 1 to the GM packing it up, picture by picture.............ck


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Remmy and Super X,

I obviously really wanted a Martin or I would not have waited as long as I did. You will notice that I did not respond to the above thread referencing the delivery times until very recently. It was at the point that I found out that they were telling EVERYBODY "two weeks" without even looking to see if that was true that I realized that customer service was not a high priority. 

I sold my Mathews Rival Pro in December based on the delivery information given to me by Martin. When 3-4 weeks turned into 10 or more I had to get a bow in my hands so that I could get practicing before the tournament season passed me by. Which is why I bought the Mathews. I shot a tournament today with my new bow and was very pleased with the performance.

As far as Mathews customer service, we have all heard stories but all I can do is lean on my own experiences with their company. I had a limb that developed a crack last summer after a year of daily use. Of course it happened a week before hunting season, I called my local shop who called Mathews and requested a new set of limbs to be overnighted to me. This was on Monday, they were waiting at the shop when they opened on Tuesday morning. I could not have been more pleased!

All I have been trying to say all along is that if Martin would have been more open with all of us this could have had a very different outcome for me. After all they do have an archery forum that we all read daily. It would have been nice to have seen Martin post an update in the Maufacturers Announcements section informing us that they were making some adjustments and the new bows were on hold but instead...................

Henry 
"The jerk"


----------



## Dennis 2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Like Henry*

Like Henry I wanted a Martin Bow also, ( I was told Five weeks ) after waiting Five weeks my Dealer called and was told three to four more weeks at least . I had no bow to shoot , had to sell the one I had to order the Martin . Ordered the bow I have now .was told ten days ...Got it in four days . Martin makes a great Bow ,just couldn't wait any longer .But I have to say that I do love my new bow ! Hope all of you enjoy your new Martins ,
Shoot Well 
Dennis 2















pronghorn said:


> *Remmy and Super X,
> 
> I obviously really wanted a Martin or I would not have waited as long as I did. You will notice that I did not respond to the above thread referencing the delivery times until very recently. It was at the point that I found out that they were telling EVERYBODY "two weeks" without even looking to see if that was true that I realized that customer service was not a high priority.
> 
> ...


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Honestly, I think we all blow this a little out of proportin when it comes to waitin for the new bow. Now i understand as well as the rest that, yes, 2 weeks should mean 2 weeks, but if we want a supereior product, one that is technologically sound, as the products martin is putting out now, sometimes we have to wait a little longer. I for one would rather wait for it to be perfect than to work on it for 6 months after i get it. Also, if you sell your bowwithout a replacement, i am sorry but that is your own fault. We go through this every year.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah Icon 300-60, But thats the way it is for some guys. You got to float some of the cash when you order at some places and you got someone interested in your bow right now for a good buck so you take a chance and trust the Manufacturer on their word. I'm lucky that the pro shop I deal with orders bows for free and you pay when the bow comes in, but shops are not all like that. I believe that Martin does make a great product but unless it comes soon I'm not gonna wait to find out. I ordered it early for a reason, to get it figured out and hit the 3D season in full stride. This long wait is nonsense. Especially after I ordered an '03 Scepter 3 in Sept. before the new cams were announced and the bow didn't arrive at my shops distributor until December.(which i cancelled). I then reordered a new Scepter hoping it would show up in Jan. sometime. Oh well. The wait continues...


----------



## snarcher87 (Jan 30, 2004)

*GRIV*

Thanks for telling the truth, it really goes a long way. I dont feel as mad as i did before because now i have an explantion.

 GRIV I was calling alot to Martin a couple of weeks ago and one day Martin asked for what kind of bow, cam, dealer ect. it was kind of strange. I was woundering if he might have asked me all that in a way to delay my bow because i was calling so much? I hope i am just being parinoid.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Got my slayr today. Bow looks and feels great. I won't actually be shooting it until after vegas though. Can't wait for my scepter 3 to show up now.


----------



## RivalPro (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Like Henry*



Dennis 2 said:


> * I had no bow to shoot , had to sell the one I had to order the Martin. *


Sorry, but I never heard that before.
Why selling the old bow, before the new one arrieves?

I am in archery for more than 20 years now, but I never met an archer who had no bow in the waiting time. And, btw, I ordered my new RazorX in Nov. 2003 and was hoping to shoot the bow at the German championship (indoor). OK, it should not be. But, what could have happen with my good ole RivalPro in the meantime? Nothing! It will do its job as good as ever. 
I never would sell the "old" bow until the new one is in my hand for more than 4 or 6 weeks! I never would shoot a competition with a bow that is brand new. I dont know your experiences but I need time to become familiar with the new "buddy".


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Okay guys, I may be mad but I am NOT stupid. I sold my target bow but still had my hunting bow to shoot. Again I apologize for believing what the folks at Martin told me. After all who wouild know better when a Martin bow would ship than someone in Martin customer service.
Henry


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

Heere's an idea...................................Wait to order until later in the year and shoot that bow until the middle of next year. This way, you can avoid the wait Most of us like to have a new bow every year(that's MOST not all) so just shoot your 03' until mid 04' then order.

I had the same excuses last year with my new Hoyt and vowed never to order at the beginning of the production year again.



GRIV, thanks for the heads up! Cool PICS!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, my third "just 2 more weeks" period has come and gone (yesterday) and still no bow. I fully expect it will be here this week though (based on our latest communications with Martin and what I've learned here on AT) and if it isn't I may find myself assuming that something went seriously wrong and that I may never get it. 

Seriously though, I know Martin listens to us when it comes to making improvements (which is something I really like about Martin) and I guess I've got a suggestion. When we call Martin, customer service can't provide us a build date or even any clue where my bow is at in the queue. They almost make it sound like my bow is lost somewhere in the sea of bows they have in the shop (see pics above) and that if by chance some day someone builds a 28" Nitrous-X blue flame SIII Elite and they happen to draw my name out of a hat at the same time they'll match 'em up and send my bow. On one hand delivery seems imminent and on the other it seems that it could be lost in the mess for months (& obviously at some point you have to draw a line in the sand like Pronghorn did). Now, I'm sure I don't fully understand the process but that is the impression that customer service leaves from my perspective. It would seem that if Martin could implement some sort of tracking system that they could communicate to dealers/customers it might reduce a lot of the uncertainty. People like to know what they are getting into (in terms of a wait) when they order a bow and they like to be proactively made aware of any deviations from those expectation. IMO, this is an area where Martin has a lot of room to make improvements.

Couple of other comments:

Anyone who sells a bow (and thus is left with no bow) in anticipation of a brand new bow that has just entered production arriving quickly and on time is NUTS!

Jim - nice idea and one of thought of myself but many (myself included) are sometimes too impatient to wait when it comes to the latest greatest technology.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Heres a problem some people might not see coming when criticizing those foolish enough to believe Martins shipping dates. You have ordered your bow in 2003 hoping for an early 2004 arrival so you can start shooting your new toy well when your 3D/fita/indoor/fill in venue here, season starts. You still have your old bow but need new arrows desperatly. Since they don't exactly give Martin bows away for free you don't want to spend money on arrows that may not work out for your 2004 Martin that is due to arrive any week now. You were hoping that any new arrow and subsequent accesory purchases would be reserved for your new bow. What then?


----------



## DMcGX (Jan 20, 2004)

I ordered my Martin Scepter III with Nitrous A base cams, back in the middle of November. And when I ordered it they told me 6 weeks, then I talked to the guy at the Martin booth in Iowa and he said that the A base cam should be shipped out in two weeks. Well here it is a month later and I still don't have my bow. I called Martin on monday, and they told me that it would be in by the end of next week. And if I'm not mistaken, that sounds like another two weeks. We have been hearing two weeks, since the beginning of January. 
I know that Martin is trying hard, but they should have gotten A and B base cams made before they even worried about C. Because a lot of archers draw length, falls into the A base cam. I just wish that I could of had my new bow before Vegas. Hopefully, I will get it in a couple weeks so I can shoot it for Nationals. 
Since I feel that there isn't a better made bow on the market, and I am a diehard Martin Fan, I will sit here waiting patiently for my bow that I'm very anxious to shoot. 

DMcGX


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I've bought a total of three bows from Martin in the past and every one of them took 8 weeks from order to delivery. They always told me 3 or 4 weeks but it always actually been 8. I've ordered a Scepter III this year and was told the usual 3 to 4 weeks. Same old same old. I'm still figuring on at least 8. I'm telling you guys up front pay attention to what I'm saying. IT WILL BE ALOT CLOSER TO 8 WEEKS than 3 to 4 no matter what you are told IMHO. Dont get upset about it. This is just par for the course. Heck I'll be surprised if they can maintain 8 weeks this year with the demand they got going on.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the update.....I appreciate Martin being so candid and open. 

however I just want a guestimate as to when I'll be getting my bow... and not a "2 weeks" thing, something more solid. I bought my bow before xmas and haven't recieved it yet... it's been 2 months... I'm anxious to get it... Every time I call Martin I get "it should ship in the next week" that was 4 weeks ago... 3 weeks ag...2 weeks ago.. and yesterday... 

I was hoping to get my bow before the season started so I could truely be competitive this year, since last year was my first year shooting 3d and I found out that my old bow just doesn't cut it... (old black bear) right now i've missed out on shoots or have done horrible (compared to how I could be) because my bow doesn't cut it, give me a good wind and the arrow has a mind of it's own....


I just want to know when it'll come in. I'm so anxious I could just about scream... (almost like an excited child hehe)


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Punch_Master - 8 weeks? I'm at about 15+ and counting - and I'm not alone. Most of the people expressing frustration are WAY beyond 8 weeks - don't see anyone complaining at the 4 or 5 week mark.


----------



## KenZ (Feb 18, 2004)

Here is my experience. I decided to replace my Hoyt Prostar with a Martin Septer 3. Talking to my dealer, I decided on the chrome Septer 3 with Fury-X cams. I was told by my dealer that the last one he ordered in the spring of 2003 took almost 3 months to arrive. With that info I ordered in September 2003 so as to have it sighted and ready to go the first of January 2004. I received it 5 weeks after it was ordered. I thought this was extremely fast for a "custom ordered" bow. Yes, I did sell the other bow right away, but I allowed for extra time for the new bow to get here. As I don't shoot for a living, and I have Older Martin bows lined up on my walls, I wasn't worried about delievery time. Now, any ideas on how to get them newfangled Nitrous-X cams on my old Onza?


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

When you order in Nov during a MAJOR model change year you kind of have to expect that they aren't going to ship much product until the ATA show is done. That's the way the industry works. Sometimes it dont pay to be the first in line. It's like camping out for 2 months at the ticket booth to get concert tickets but nobody else shows up till a day before the booth opens. Yeah you are first in line but you spent one month and 29 days in line that you didn't have to.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

i understand what you are saying, but then there are people like myself who do not know that it's a major year for model changes, they do not know that ordering from the manufacturer can take longer then the "two weeks" they are told... have never heard of the ATA show until after purchasing the bow... etc... etc... etc... I've been shooting archery most of my life but i was never involved in a community like i am now (local club etc) and am truely just begining to learn about the world of archery...

it becomes frustrating for those who are not as informed... heck i still shoot a black bear... shows how invovled in the archery community i was, but now that i've entered it i want to improve and become competitive, hence purchasing the new Martin... How are we to know that we "waited in line for 29 days when we didn't have to?" I'm naiive enough to believe "2 weeks" then "two more weeks" etc... I just ordered the bow i shot in the shop with some added features that are listed in the catalog... how was I to know they didn't make the equipment yet??

I know they are getting these out as fast as they can... and I truely appreciate their level of commitment to the archery comunity, their candid nature and all of their hard work. I just want/need my bow quicker then I think it will get here...and that truely makes me sad.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Well you learn these things mainly from your own experiences. The first one I ordered I didn't know either. I like almost everyone else in this sport learns the hard way most of the time.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Called Martin today.*

Called Martin today about getting a LH Razor X for a customer with Elite limbs........I got the 4 week answer. When I asked about the Cougar 111 question w/ Nitrous cams in LH she told me they were going out right now and there was no problem in getting them. Is this correct? The shop got 2 Martins in yesterday........they Look GREAT>>>>>>I think it is worth the wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Still waiting for my Sceptor III.....and waiting.....and waiting. I was convinced it would finally come in last week as they've had the "A" base cams in for quite a while now and I ordered SO early but no dice. Here I wait, knocking on March's door and almost 4 months. Wow! Four months. Hard to believe it's been almost that long. I'm optimistic, although not completely confident, that I'll have it before Christmas of 2004.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Well tues. night i cancelled my order and last night (wed.) my dealer calls me to tell me the bow is in the country (CAN.) and will be at his shop in 4 days. He asks "do you still want it? Theres no obligation as you have waited long enough. If you don't take it I'll shoot it" (Did I ever tell you guys how GREAT my local shop owner is!) I tell him if he's not put out I don't want it and I ordered a Prowler SE for hunting. I should probably get this before October. After all this time waiting I decided I'll just wait till I find a bow I like sitting on the rack in my size waiting for me to buy. I already wasted enopugh time this year hoping this would come sooner. Oh well, live and learn! Good luck with your bows shooters! Shoot str8, rob.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Martin delivery*

Talked to some one else other then customer service. they told me my LH RazorX would be ready in about 3 weeks....Since I have 2 Martins and I love em I will wait.......great Bows!!!!!


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

It has been my fifth week going on 6. Haven't seen anyone post pics of cougar 3 only razor X and scepter. Toxo, which models did your shop get and when were they ordered?


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

i got my Cougar III yesterday (elite limbs, nitrous cams) i will post a picture tonight. It's a beautiful bow, fast, smooth, quiet. very nice!


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

Here it is... Talk about a wonderful bow! It was definately worth the wait!


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

I just got my Left hand Ghost Blue Flame Cougar III Elite Nitrous X today. 5 weeks from order date to delivery. I guess Martin Really meant it when they said it was speeding up production for us lefties.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Nice looking bow MissTy! I guess since everyone is receiving their new bows my wait is allmost over.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm hearing about more and more people getting theirs Joe. Hopefully yours wont be much longer. You'll love it, i'm sure! it truely is a great bow! i'll keep my fingers crossed that yours comes in real soon!


----------



## greenman (Jul 12, 2003)

Very Nice! If you get a chance let us know how its shooting after you have played with it a little. Is this your first cougar? If so how do you like the grip angle since I've read some debate over the cougar's versus the scepter's. I think the cougar might be better for me.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

I just shot my first 3d tourney with it... talk about a smooth, fast, consistant, quiet bow! i'm loving it! the grip feels really nice. I wasn't fond of the grip on the target bows, but the camo has a rubber grip that feels really nice. The angle seems very good for my hands. It was like the bow was made just for me 

It's true greatness! Great job Martin. It's my first Martin and I'll definately keep coming back! I love it!


----------



## greenman (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks MissTy. I'm definitely going to have to go shoot one!


----------



## 4x20 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey folks the product is well worth the wait. This SLAYR shoots even better than it looks.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

You won't believe this.

I ordered my bow way back in Nov. and it was supposed to arrive in early Jan. Then we started getting the "2 weeks" story I think 3 times in a row. Then I learned of the delayed "A" base cams. Then when they came in I expected the bow any time but it didn't come. Then we called again and they said it was going to be built very shortly and that it would ship very soon. Still it didn't come. Then we called yesterday and they said, "Oh, we ran out of Blue Flame Sceptor risers and new ones will not be in for at least another 2-3 weeks. Sorry, nothing I can do" WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?! Now it will be another 2-3 weeks before they even have risers in and then who knows how long it will take them to build them after that? I'm sorry, this is ridiculous. I'm afraid this one may have pushed me over the edge. Haven't officially cancelled but it's a very likely next step at this point. I don't appreciate getting jacked around and that's exactly what's happening here. There really is no excuse for this Bravo Sierra!


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Update*

Would be nice to hear some updates on whats going on at the factory ...how are the cams holding out??? what all target risers are in shortage?? Any info that might help with a delivery date ....WR


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Just got my Cougar today. Posted some more pics in this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=64478 

This thing is awesome!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

*cancelled*

my order.

Too bad. Nice looking product but I've demonstrated amazing patience over the last 4 months and this last episode finally pushed me over the edge. I couldn't have imagined this process with Martin getting this bad. Hopefully they'll learn from their mistakes and clean up thier act in the future on the customer service/responsiveness end of things.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

*UPDATE!!!!! UPDATE!??????????*

Whats the latest word on shipping new orders? 
SPECIFICLY, the SlayR Camo NOS X


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

I feel bad for the dealers who are losing sales. My dealer has lost two so far, and has a couple more customers who are near the end of their patience.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Just my 2 cents…

For as long as I can remember bow manufacturers have had waiting periods for their bows. It would appear that if it’s not on the dealer’s shelf then it might be not built and ready to be shipped out the door. I can think of many economical and economies of scale factors that would encourage manufactures to conduct business this way.

It also seems that the manufacturers that DON’T have this “problem” ( although I don’t look at it this way) are the ones that are not as popular OR are not changing the line up as extensively as others from year to year. 

Sure there are stories of “well yeah I got mine in x-weeks” It would seem those are indeed the minority of cases when all other factors are equal. I feel to many people think of the bow model year to be Jan- Dec. After so many years I can tell you it’s more practical to think of it from April- April. It would appear that manufactures are unsure how to tap there limited manufacturing resources until after the trade shows and there reps have had the time to hit the field. 

Now some companies chose to reveal there products early .I say REVEAL… now you can make an order but that’s not necessarily going to help. I can probably get on the waiting list for a 2005 but that does not mean they will get to manufacture it any faster. It will just put me top on the list for delivery when they do. 

Now if you keep hammering these manufacturers for revealing and allowing orders early then they are just going to wait until later. Me personally I would like to know in November what’s going to readily be available in March-April so I can make my decisions and plan/save. Like I said if everybody looks at the model years as being April- April I think a lot less people would be disappointed .Now You have heard GRIV say that Martin needed to wait to go to manufacturing because of some last minute reports from the field. For heaves sake at least everybody had their look and got some feed back. From some of the “testers”. At least then you knew if a Martin was going to be the bow for you or if you wanted to get on the “list” for some other company.

If I were a manufacturer I would probably reveal my line as early as possible and run a campaign such as “taking orders now for our February or (insert time period of choice) introduction” type of campaign. If it came earlier great!! Basically this is what is going on anyhow. I guess some just can’t realize it.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ridgerunner - in my case the dealer isn't losing a sale. I ordered a blueberry Ovation instead but I hear what you are saying. The customers aren't the only ones getting screwed in this deal - there are dealers losing sales and dealers who are getting equally frustrated with Martin no doubt given that they are trying to keep their local customers happy.

centerx - there's a lot of truth to what you are saying. It's too bad some of the manufacturers can't be more honest up front about likely delivery times. I can be very patient if you are being straight with me. As mentioned elsewhere, I've waited 5-6 months for a custom lonbow but I knew what I was getting into and the bowyer delivered on his promises and kept me in the loop.

It's the lies, deception, poor communication etc. etc. that was so frustrating in this case.


----------



## jpo (Jun 15, 2002)

Could someone from Martin staff tell me approx shipping date for blue Scepter ordered in january? I was told 3 weeks when I ordered and that didn't happen.
Our outdoor season starts in april over here and it would be nice to know if I'll get a new bow before that.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Mercy*

Do you think Martin makes those Risers or the limbs? Or the cams or strings? All the components are put together there. I worked 15 years in mfgring and it is the suppliers, the contactors and the jobbers that make them then Martin assembles them. Some things might be made there but not much. So they are at the mercy of THEIR SUPPLIERS. Life for you or me is not going to end if I do not get my bow today or next week. Put your lifes wants and needs in priority. I am anxious to get mine but my life does not depend on it. You saw the pictures of what they are doing. It looks like the whole town of Walla Wala is there. What is the mayor doing? Probably delegating his job to the maintence man. Life is not what you have but what you do with the abilities that God gave you. We are worried about our bows? More then half the world is worried about where their next meal is coming from. Out of the mouth comes the abundance of the heart. I can wait...worring and moaning and *****ing about it is not going to get it to you sooner. Worry about what you do TODAY to make this PLANET better.....all else is just window dressing. And yes, I have one on order also.......but.......when it gets here I will be pleased but I have other things that are more important to worry about......look at the clouds, feel the snow or rain, and know that NOTHING YOU HAVE IS GOING TO MAKE YOU A BETTER PERSON. It is what is inside that REALLY GIVES YOU A HIGH SCORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

jpo, would you believe them if they did give you a date?


----------



## jpo (Jun 15, 2002)

I work as a machine designer and I'm familiar with suppliers and their delivery problems. But they (Martin)do have manufacturing schedule with suppliers shipping dates etc?
I just would like to know estimated delivery time. 2, 4 or perhaps 12 weeks.
It won't be the end of the world for me if I'm not getting the bow right now. (I just got a new cam for my current bow and it is working so great that maybe I'll shoot with it next season anyway  )
I'm not getting any information from my dealer ( they are afraid that I cancel my order I guess ).


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Are you guys sure that a representation of Martin Archery stated the 2 week delivery time and it was not just the dealer telling you that to keep the sale.

A reliable source at Martin Archery told me that my LH RazorX bows would be ABOUT 8 weeks or so from when we spoke. I asked if that was optimistic and he said he hoped not.

Maybe we should be absolutely positive about the real source of the inaccurate delivery dates, whether it be Martin, Hoyt, or whatever.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

toxo - what was that? Your philosophy is getting a bit deep and, in any case, I think you've missed the point. I can't speak for anyone else (although some here have made it obvious they are coming from the same angle) but I'm not upset about the business realities here. I am a business man and I understand them. My problem is that I also place a high value on integrity, honesty and customer service and these were all clearly lacking in the case of Martin's dealings with me. If you want to bring God into it try reading Proverbs 11:3, 12:5, 12:22, 13:5, 17:7, 28:18,19, Psalms 52:2-4 and Jeremiah 7:4 and 9:5 just for starters. I think you'll find plenty of justification for my decision. I'm not likely to get my Ovation any quicker than I would have gotten the original Martin I ordered so I clearly didn't cancel due to impatience. I cancelled on principle and principle alone.

jpo - I hear you. You just want an honest answer - even if it's a LONG time. That's what I wanted to but Martin had lots of opportunities to give it to me and they failed each and every time. I really don't know why. Don't know if they were afraid too many of us would cancel our orders if they were honest and told us it would be a 4-5 month wait from order date or what but for some reason they were unable to bring themselves to the truth.

FS560 - I'm quite sure, quite sure. In addition, my dealer and the guys that work there were commenting some time ago that they were surprised I hadn't cancelled my order yet. They were amazed with my patience and none of them were the least bit surprised when I finally did cancel.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

FS560,

I know for a fact that Martin was telling people "two weeks". My dealer, who is a good friend of mine, was told that a couple of times and I myself was told that directly from Martin "customer service". 
It just showed that they either did not care enough to actually look it up or that they were just lying. Either way I had had enough. 
I am very happy with my Mathews just as I believe I would have been with my Martin if it ever would have gotten here.

CenterX if I would have been told March or April it could have had a different ending but the reality is, I was told "two weeks" too many times.
Henry


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*LIES*

I just read this entire thread. I cannot believe the number of guys that would defend this kind of sales / service. There is no doubt in anyones mind that the manfufacturing staff no how long these orders are going to take. I am getting the same crap from Mathews but hope it's not months but only weeks. All they need to do is be honest. If you / we will defend there lies, we will buy and wait the couple of months also if told the truth from the start. All they end up doing is causing bad feelings. (spelling not included)


----------



## RodS (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, this kinda sounds a lot like Hoyt last year. Demand higher than supply?


----------



## bare bow (Mar 7, 2003)

I'd like to shoot a 2004 in 2004 not half of it !
why can't the 2005 be in stores by jan1 ?????
so we can shoot them all year ! not half of the 3d summer !

NEED to work on geting bows out --buy the 1st of the year 
I love martin bows !!


----------



## 1miguel (Nov 19, 2003)

*Plat Ghost Cougar 111 Elite, nitous cam*

Just ordered my bow today from Sportsmans in Mesa, Az
What should I expect in terms of delivery time?


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Well.........
Here's my story so far...........

Ordered a CIII nitrous X platinum ghost on Jan 5th......still waiting with no definate ship date as of yesturday...

Ordered a SlayR Nitrous X Camo on March 3rd. Called today and was told a few more weeks.

I hear they are nice but waiting THIS long for a bow is getting a little frustrating considering the local shops have PLENTY of Mathews and Hoyts and Bowtechs and ......get the idea.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

You should hear my Martin Horror Story. I will not devulge the details right now, as I am giving Martin Archery a chance to right a major wrong, but even this is taking too long.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

Just ordered my S3 NOS X sunburst 19 mar. Martin said 6 weeks, I always add the 30% rule to shipping then add some for good measure. If I get it in 6 weeks, guess how happy I will be. I figure 8 to 10 weeks and it should be here.
No worries, thoe I knew going into the order it would be a while.

But I do simpathize with those folks who may have been told 2, 3 weeks and may not have been able to get a straight answer from Martin or thier dealer. That is always a good one to chap someone's cann.

Perhaps GRIV done a too good of a job pumping up the new line and opened the flood gates a little more than anticipated?
With all the combo's that are possible I feel for the staff to have to put them together. With out AT I'm not sure if the flood would have been this big????? Perhaps thoe.

The Toad


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Griv did me proud and I now have my bow! Thanks GRIV and X-Ring. A job well done!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Martin RazorX*

Ordered my Lh in Jan. they told me Friday that they have got very few LH rizers in.......waiting for more to come in......could be 3-6 weeks before I get mine........5 Months to get a bow? I will wait because I am on their bronze staff.......and I LOVE MARTINS.....but I do think that 5 months to get a bow is a long time. I just hope that Martin does not lose sales because of it. That would be a shame.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

*4 weeks and counting*

Ordered my Slayer NOS X March 3rd...... I'm betting on another 4 weeks


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

My Bow has arrived!! Going to pick it up after work!


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

**SCREECH**

YEAH, at least, it happend!!

My dealer called me this afternoon, NEXT MONDAY I will get
my RAZOR X with nitrous Cams!!

And then, for the next 4-6 weeks, it will be the only one in Germany!! 

Jiippppieeee!

PS. The bow comes as custom bow in silverflame and straight! black limbs. 
I got the specs: 
With the straight limbs, 43" ATA and 8 1/4" brace hight.
On monday, I will make some pics directly and bring them online.


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

UPDATE!

My cougar III Nitrous showed up and GUESS WHAT! I ordered a Platinum Ghost @ 28" draw and I got CAMO 29" bow!

Called the dealer and they said Martin would build my bow monday and ship it right out because it was clearly their goof. The invoice said Platinum Ghost and everything!

Well it's now Thursday and no bow and noone can even tell me where it is! NICE job Martin!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Metrodix, you need not apologize. We have people in the USA that can't speak or write in our own language. You're doing just fine.


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

bfisher said:


> *Metrodix, you need not apologize. We have people in the USA that can't speak or write in our own language. You're doing just fine. *


Thanks a lot, Fellow, I try to do my very best.


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

*Here ist is!* 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77831


----------

